# Royce Union from early '70s



## DrZook (May 19, 2017)

Hey all, 
I got this on an online auction. $3.00 and I got this and a 90's Huffy Cherokee. I have reason to believe the Royce was made in 1973 but I'm pretty sure there are those among us that would know better. Shimano componentry throughout (Dura-Ace centerpulls!) and Araya rims. Love the RD guard-sort of an understated elegance. She's gonna need some work done but I think I can pull it off. Hopefully more to come...


----------

